# HDMI Ports - Whats the difference between HDMI, HDMI (MHL), HDMI (ARC) - What can & can't be used?



## MichelleWieFan

I have a Sony XBR65X810C 65" 4K Ultra HD TV. I noticed there are 4 HDMI inputs:

HDMI 1
HDMI 2/MHL
HDMI 3
HDMI 4/ARC

What is the difference between them?

Can any of my components (DVD Reorder, DVD/Bluray Player, DirecTV DVR, Shaw Direct Satellite Receiver) that have HDMI outputs be plugged into any of these HDMI inputs on the TV?

Do I need any special type of HDMI cable for the HDMI 2/MHL and HDMI 4/ARC inputs?

What brand/type of HDMI cable has worked the best for you?

Is there a length of HDMI cable I should try not to go over, so there won't be any signal loss?

Thank you in advance for your assistance.

Have a great day!


----------



## MysteryMan

HDMI 1 and HDMI 3 can be used for connecting any device to your TV. HDMI 2 MHL (Mobile High-Definition Link) is used for connecting compatible tablets, smart phones or other devices to your TV. HDMI 4 ARC (Audio Return Channel) offers two way communication between devices over a single HDMI connection. If you are using a Audio Video Receiver with your TV you can connect your other devices to you AVR and use the HDMI ARC Out on you AVR to connect to your TV's HDMI ARC In. As for HDMI cable it should meet these requirements...Supports latest HDMI version 2.0b...Supports 4K/60 Hz and HDR (18 Gps maximum bandwidth)...ARC (Audio Return Channel)...bi-directional Ethernet communication with compatible components...30-gauge conductors. As for length use what is necessary to make connections without putting strain on cables. Crutchfield and Monoprice have a good selection of HDMI cables with good prices.


----------



## MichelleWieFan

Thank you very much for the information & for taking the time to respond to my question. Do you happen to have a link to a 15 ft or 20 ft HDMI cable? It looks like I should also look for a "Multiple - In, One - Out" HDMI Splitter for my multiple HDMI components.

Thanks again I appreciate your help & advice


----------



## MysteryMan

MichelleWieFan said:


> Thank you very much for the information & for taking the time to respond to my question. Do you happen to have a link to a 15 ft or 20 ft HDMI cable? It looks like I should also look for a "Multiple - In, One - Out" HDMI Splitter for my multiple HDMI components.
> 
> Thanks again I appreciate your help & advice


Please post your equipment set-up and their location to your TV.


----------



## MichelleWieFan

just found some cables on Amazon. Thanks again!


----------



## MichelleWieFan

MysteryMan said:


> Please post your equipment set-up and their location to your TV.


Ill get a list of my connections together. That may take a little while, but Ill do it. Thanks again!


----------



## MysteryMan

MichelleWieFan said:


> just found some cables on Amazon. Thanks again!


Check Crutchfield and Monoprice before you purchase. Their prices may be lower than what you see on Amazon.


----------



## dmspen

Justa bit of probably unneeded clarification...
HDMI ports 2 and 4 can also be used with any equipment for straight audio/video. Just because they have special capabilities doesn't mean they can't be used for 'normal' connections.
You mentioned 4 components and 4 HDMI inputs. You might not need an HDMI switch.

A word about cable length...unless you need cables longer than 50 feet length won't matter. HDMI carries a digital signal. It's either there or it isn't, there's no middle ground. What happens with extreme lengths is the digital signal level gets lower due to cable resistance. This can lead to dropouts but not a degraded signal. Reports I've read state this can happen starting around 200 feet with a good cable.


----------



## dmspen

Just to add to the mix again...
I just got a new 4K TV and decided to replace some older HDMI cables. The numeric HDMI numbers like HDMI 2.0, while still in use, are on their way out. You can now get Certified Premium cables. These are required to be tested with specific parameters to receive Cert. Amazon and Monoprice have them cheap as always. 
Just some more info...


----------



## MysteryMan

dmspen said:


> Just to add to the mix again...
> I just got a new 4K TV and decided to replace some older HDMI cables. The numeric HDMI numbers like HDMI 2.0, while still in use, are on their way out. You can now get Certified Premium cables. These are required to be tested with specific parameters to receive Cert. Amazon and Monoprice have them cheap as always.
> Just some more info...










Any cable that has this seal is certified to handle the highest-quality signals currently available.


----------



## P Smith

MysteryMan said:


> the highest-quality signals currently available.


That's subjective &#8230; any Physical characteristics known?


----------



## MysteryMan

P Smith said:


> That's subjective &#8230; any Physical characteristics known?


See for yourself...Premium HDMI Cable - HDMI.


----------



## P Smith

MysteryMan said:


> See for yourself...Premium HDMI Cable - HDMI.


I see ...

*support the full 18Gbps bandwidth from the HDMI 2.0b specification*
*include features such as [email protected], BT.2020 and HDR*


----------



## dmspen

While the label and title are subjective, the testing done on the cables is specific. Although a cable receives certification, there will still be manufacturing issues and such. There is no way, time, or money to test EVERY cable a company makes. Reading reviews on certified cables there are still failures. I am still going for the Monoprice cheapie premium certified cables. Guess I'll se how they work.


----------



## steve053

BlueJeansCable has high quality cables. They aren't necessarily the cheapest.


----------

